# It's time to vote in this years HTKK Custom Contest, WE NEED YOU!



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

It's time to vote in this years HTKK Custom Contest, WE NEED YOU!

OK gang, it's hard to believe but this years HOBBY TALK KUSTOM KONTEST is already here! This is our 5th annual event on the HT custom diecast board where we start with the same car and take off in any direction the builder wants. The results are pretty darn amazing!

This year we built with Hot Wheels 1972 Ford Gran Torino Sport, and it's time for you the HT members to cast your vote. EVERY Hobby Talk member gets to vote even if you have never been to the diecast boards before. 

We have divided the 24 cars in this years event into two heats, vote for your favorite in each group and the top 5 from each will move on to the feature race (where you will be invited to vote once again).

Click on the links and vote away. You will see one photo of each entry, but their is a link to see ore photos of each car within the post.

All of us on the custom diecast boards thank you for your support and know you will enjoy this years results!

Ward:wave:

HEAT RACE 1 - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=327548

HEAT RACE 2 - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=327551


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I guess someone else know what this guy is taking about here, BECAUSE I DONT,...lol


"I VOTE FOR THE PLASTIC ONE, or are they all METAL, is this the Die cast post now ?...
I DON'T THINK SO......We build models here dude, last I checked anyway, thats not hard to believe is it............lol





Ian


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

Ian, I thought the post was fairly explanatory. But it's all good, we welcome everyone to the diecast side! Every member is invited to come play. Since it was still craftsman building scale cars, thought you guys might like the heads up. Sorry the invitation offended you.

Ward


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You know we have has quit a few Spam'ers out here as of late, and I was wondering here for a while if THATS WHAT THIS WAS AT FIRST, I can see that it's not spam now my friend with your post here, But I still Dont know what its all about my self, FIRST I HAVE HEARD OF IT, But maybe someone out here does know, LIKE I SAID, This is just my opinion, I'm not the only guy here you know, and There is nothing wrong with you guys over there posting over here as well, FEEL FREE TO POST WHAT EVER YOU FEEL LIKE DUDE, I just don't know this was about AND I STILL DONT......So its not fairly explanatory to me. NEVER HEARD OF IT, I went to the site, there are Boxes to check on the ones to vote for and all, BUT WERE ARE THEY AT in the first place man, how could I vote for something I HAVE NEVER SEEEN...you know, That's was my point........SO no worries You have not offend me in ANYWAY, hope I'm not offending you as well saying this..........BUT ISTS NOT fairly explanatory here dude.


Ian


----------



## Ohlly (Sep 26, 2010)

scroll down, the pics are under the vote box.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

GENESCUSTOMS - Torinster


Does anyone know if this is the Same GENE from the web site, ? If so I BEETER VOTE FOR HIM, he's one of my main suppler's,.....lol, ......And what scale are these builds anyway,....They look small,...Where do they come from, are they made from scratch, THIS IS A LITTLE NEW TO ME,....Like I said, NEVER HEARD OF THEM...They look great really, All of them should win......OR MAYBE JUST GENES,....lol


Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

Ian its cool like Ohlly said check em out,Wards a heck of a nice guy and was just sharing an informal build contest they have going on in the diecast section of the site,some good talent there to and I know you like that


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

everyone started with the same Hot Wheel car and went from there


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

Ian, it's all good. Sorry for being so quick to respond with such a heavy attitude. Long day at work and I just took it wrong. Again, I do offer my apologies to you. 

With you only being here on Hobby Talk a few months, I can see where you really would not know what this was. Dakota is dead on, we vote on a car, and then everyone starts with the same 1:64 diecast and builds what ever they want. 

I am familiar with your post as I do visit the model car forum quite often. I still a lot of ideas from here and the slot car guys. I like your recent work in decals. Truly my biggest weekness. 

Sorry again, 
Ward


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I.C, think Dakota for the heads up, Made my vote over there now anyway, So I'm cool about it, there all good really wasn't easy to pick, Got to love a good build man, WHAT EVER IT IS, Besides I love Diecast my self, Just love model building in plastic a little better is all....So you guys KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK OVER THERE and pop in more often so we know you better, thinks for the heads up on the vote, Sorry if you took me A wrong as well, I can be a little quick on the trigger sometimes, and besides I'M CRAZY, just ask these guys,....lol...I have taken my med's now, So I will be ok for a few moments anyway,........Hey, Does anyone else see a LARGE PINK ELEPHANT STANDING THERE,.....never mind it was just my foot...,...lol..Or maybe it was your foot, I CANT TELL...See what I mean.....you cant take me seriously guys..


Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey,... I know you to are good at this and all guys and I like you builds, But You two had better watch this guy, {THORRR - Some Assembly Required), This frickin guy has some skill man,......THATS WICKED MAN.......
He should be building kits over here,..YOU ALL SHOULD.......For real,...We have plenty of room for skills like these here...And where in the world do you find decals THATS SMALL 69Ttang, Out sanding work as well.,.
and OHLLY, is that the same car from the movie I'm thinking about, sure looks like it...,...



Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

lot of talent to pull those off like the 2 dr to 4dr conversion,and the speedboat nice job on all of them


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

Yep, Thorrr was the overall winner from last year's contest! He is a monster!


----------

